# Sump Pump and GFCI Outlet



## sweetwaters (May 17, 2009)

I am going to install a sump pump in my basement. I don't have any near by plugs to connect to. I was thinking of connecting wire to one of the lights and running the wire to a new outlet closer to where I am going to install the sump pump. I know the outlet has to be GFCI, but does that have to connect back to the breaker with a GFCI Circuit Breaker or can I just tie into to light and the outlet will act as the breaker?

Thanks


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

As long as it is connected correctly & the outlet is a GFCI it will work
Sumps can pull a lot of power - up to 7a or more
So make sure the circuit can handle it


----------



## sweetwaters (May 17, 2009)

would it be better to run the GFCI outlet directly to the breaker panel on its own circuit? If so what size breaker should I use?

Thanks


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Most sump pumps usealy take 15 amp circuit unless you have duplex then it will required 20 amp circuit or very large single sump pump motour as well then you will have to bump up to 20 amp circuit.

Majtory of States will required GFCI for sump pumps however check with your local code they may have diffrent info than NEC verison or even CEC verison.

Merci,Marc 

P.S. I did ran into couple sump pump that ran on either 240 volts or on triphase supply. { super rare for resdential useage but commercal / Industrail useage yeah it is common }


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

You might want to click on User CP above and enter the state where you are located. My state (Oregon) has amended the NEC so a GFCI is not required for a sump pump. (I don't know about other states.)


----------



## sweetwaters (May 17, 2009)

I updated my location. I live in Massachusetts. 

I was planning to put the sump pump on its own circuit. Would it be to much to put it on a 20 amp breaker?

Thanks


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

It is not a issue as long you have 4.0mm² { # 12 AWG } conductors but check with your local office for any admendments I do not know what your state do require GFCI or extempted on sump pump useage.

But if they required the GFCI you can get either 15 or 20 Amp GFCI recepetale { the 20 amp cost little more } but the major gotcha if you used singleplex recpetale it must have proper size like example if on 15 amp you can use NEMA 5-15R otherwise if on 20 amp circuit then you must use 5-20R

Merci,Marc


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd put in a 20-amp breaker with 12/2 wire. Not much more money, and a little more power just in case you decide to add a second pump or something.

Just to clarify what mark was saying - if you have a duplex receptacle (the kind where you can plug in two things), you can use a 15A receptacle on a 20A circuit. If you use a single outlet (only one spot to plug something in) it has to be 20A, unless there is another 15A receptacle somewhere on the circuit (yours probably will not). Did this clarify anything?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Let moi add a photo that worth a bunch of words

Voila! here the photo.,,

20 amp verison singleplex look like.,,











here what the 15 amp verison .,










Merci,Marc


----------



## sweetwaters (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Frech and secutanudu, you two did clear up a lot for me.. I will probably run a 20 amp circuit to a 20 amp single outlet. 

Thanks


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If its a 20a circuit you can put a 15a duplex receptacle for the sump
My sump only runs in the Spring usually
So I can leave it plugged in & I have another outlet to use if needed


----------

